# Expense Tracker 2.0 - Special Valentine's Offer



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

Share your *LOVE* with *Expense Tracker 2.0* on this Valentine's Day.

Expense Tracker 2.0 Kindlefire app is a personal finance management application designed for any individual, to get control over your daily expenses on the move.

Expense Tracker 2.0 available for special Valentine's Offer by reducing *20%* of it's price from *8th to 14th of February*.

"Expense Tracker 2.0" Kindlefire app is now available on Amazon Kindlefire store.

On this Valentine's Day Save MORE & Surprise your loved once MORE.

Connect with us on Facebook


----------

